# Wet bottom



## pepperdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Pepper is still using her litter box but now it seems every time I pick her up her bottom is really wet. Her poop seems fine now that I limit her pellets significantly. Has anyone else had this experience? and on a different subject - now that I limit her pellets she has lost a lot of weight I watch her eat her hay but I wonder if it's enough. Please help if can.:dunno::thanks:

nancy (Pepperdog)


----------



## naturestee (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd have a vet check her out. A wet bottom means that she can't position herself properly when she pees. That can happen with overweight rabbits (although you said she lost weight) or if she has a urinary infection or arthritis.

As for the poop- it's great that she's doing better! I have to be careful about how much pellets I give my dwarf hotots or they get excess cecals and slightly mushy fecals. Although they can eat close to 1/4 cup and be fine. They're also eating Oxbow Bunny Basics/T.

How much hay does she eat? And what kind of hay are you feeding? Sometimes the stuff from the pet store gets really dusty and old before you even have a chance to buy it. Multiple types help keep them interested. My rabbits love the mixed grass farm hay I got them (although you have to be careful with quality) and the 50 lb box of Oxbow timothy. It's more fresh and less expensive per pound if you order in bulk. My buns eat way more hay now than they did when they were getting bags of Kaytee hay.


----------



## pepperdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Pepper eats oxbow pellets and oxbow timothy hay. She gets a small handful of pellets in the morning and a small handful at night. and deviatiion and she is in the tub getting a bath. She seems to notmind them anymore I think she know it helps her. She has not had poop problems for about 3 weeks now.She seems to be energetic (especially when she getting her pellets) her coat is beautiful and fluffy.I will make an appointmentwith the Doctor for her. I thought I wouldaskthe forum forexpertise on whatI may be dealing with. Thanks


----------



## 4loops (Sep 16, 2006)

A wet bottom is much more serious than youthink, my bunny "Swiffer" was just in for surgery to remove a 1&amp; 1/2 inch bladder stone (plus hundreds of small stones) and itturned out that because he was leaking urine too long it caused hisskin to scald/burn and that was more serious than the bladder stone inthe long run because the only way to stop the burning is to shave therabbit and while shaving he lost a lot of skin and thus open to gettinginfection. I was so shocked when I saw him after surgery, I neverdreamed a wet bottom could hurt a bunny so bad. While waitingto get in we gave him several baths thinking that was good but turnsout it doesn't get the urine off his skin.
If there's a chance he's leaking urine take to vetASAP, sooner the better for you, your rabbit and your wallet!!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2006)

She really should be getting some veggies, too,with that diet. 

And the increase in haymeans she should be increasing herwater intake as well. She should always have a fresh bowl,even in addition to a water bottle, if she uses one. 

Is she peeing normally? As often as usual? Does sheappear to be straining or spending more time in her litterbox? Is it a normal colour? 

Agreed, she should be checked by a vet.

Hope she's okay!



sas and the warren


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 19, 2006)

ohh.. poor bunny 

what brand and kind of food are you using. is there any by products init? i use to use purina rabbit chow, my rabbit was constantlygetting diarrhea and wasnt feeling too well, and i started to look atthe ingredients and there wasnt too much good stuff in the purinarabbbit chow, so i switched over to blue seal bunny 16 and my rabbithasnt had diarrhea or wet bottom since

hope bunny feels better


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2006)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> ohh.. poor bunny
> 
> what brand and kind of food are you using. is there any by products init? i use to use purina rabbit chow, my rabbit was constantlygetting diarrhea and wasnt feeling too well, and i started to look atthe ingredients and there wasnt too much good stuff in the purinarabbbit chow, so i switched over to blue seal bunny 16 and my rabbithasnt had diarrhea or wet bottom since
> 
> hope bunny feels better


Blue Seal is a good feed for the buns. Unfortunately it's not easy to find around here.

Oxbow is an excellent feed....both the pellets and the hay. This is also hard for some owners to find without ordering on line.

As far as the Purina Rabbit Chow causing diarrhea, especially with anolder rabbit, I would suspect that it was more an issue of the proteincontent. Purina Complete Blend is an alfalfa based pellet with 16%protein. Switching over to a timothy based pellet, or a feed with lessprotein, can sometime resolve the issue.

I have been using the Complete Blend (green bag) for a few years now.Just recently I switched to a mix of half Purina and half KayteeTimothy Complete.
When my buns were younger the alfalfa was needed, but as a few of themgot older they started to have problems with the protein causingsoft/mushy stools and excess cecals. The feed switch has pretty muchtaken care of the issue.

Pepper's problem sounds a bit more involved that just a diet issue. Atlast update she was having a wet bottom problems, but her poops wereokay. I wonder how she's doing......??

How's Pepper???:?



`jim


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 4, 2006)

what are the ingredients in oxbow bunny basics/t ?????


----------



## Pipp (Nov 5, 2006)

here's a whole section on pellets... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&amp;forum_id=17

Best to start a new topic rather than pull up an old thread... but now that you have, I wonder how Pepperdog's bunny made out?

sas


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Nov 8, 2006)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> what are the ingredients in oxbow bunny basics/t ?????



Since you live near me, you should try Total Pet Care in Holbrook. Theysell Oxbow Bunny Basics/T there and that's where I get Trixie's food.They also sell Oxbow Hay there, but it's been knda brown and musty andTrixie stopped eating it, so now I go to Petco and buy the KayteeTimothy. It's always green and very fragrant and Trixie LOVES it.....

*Total Pet Care* 

Address:
780 Broadway Ave, Holbrook, NY 11741 

Phone:
(631) 218-7680


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 8, 2006)

I go to shirley feed and buy one bale of timothyalfalfa hay and blue seal bunny 16. I don't buy hay in the bag becauseit is more expensive and doesn't last as long and tends to be dustyfrom time to time.


----------

